# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολική πάθηση στην οικογένεια

## xristina85

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ
πάσχω από διπολική και το ίδιο και η μητέρα μου η οποία διαγνώστηκε μόλις πρόσφατα ενώ πρέπει να πάσχει τουλάχιστον από το 2008.
Η μητέρα μου βγαίνοντας από το νοσοκομείο της δόθηκε η αγωγή tavor των 2.5 mg και zoxil (γενόσημο του zyrexa ελληνικής όμως εταιρίας) των 10mg.
To zoxil της έφερε κάποια μικρή ακαθισία αλλά η ίδια παραπονιέται ότι έχει ψυχωπλάκωμα και ατονία.
Δεδομένων των εμπειριών των υπόλοιπων μελών πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να οφείλεται στην ολανζαπίνη ή δεν είναι αρκετή η δόση η μήπως πρέπει να πάρει και κάποιον σταθεροποιητή διάθεσης?

----------


## vlad

Για τα φάρμακα και το πως νιώθει μίλα με το γιατρό σας  :Smile: 
Έχεις αδέλφια? Ο πατέρας σας στηρίζει?

----------


## xristina85

Η αδερφή μου είναι μακρυά και ο πατέρας μου δεν επικοινωνεί με το γιατρό της εγώ τα κάνω όλα...ουφ...

----------


## vlad

Κουράγιο, βοήθησε την όσο μπορείς, είναι σημαντικό να μιλάει αυτή με το γιατρό, προσπάθησε να της το εξηγήσεις, πες της να πάρει και αυτή το γιατρό. 
Μίλα και με το πατέρα αν είστε ακόμα μαζί, να σας βοηθήσει! αν γίνεται μη το παίρνεις όλο πάνω σου!

----------


## elis

παιξε με τισ δοσεισ πρωτα το ενα κ μετα το αλλο παντα μονο το ενα πειραζεισ βλεπεισ κ μετα το αλλο λιγο λιγο κατω
αυτα μου τα χει μαθει ο γιατροσ μου δεν στα λεω κουτουρου ενοοω τον τροπο τησ διαχειρισησ των φαρμακων

----------


## xristina85

ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παντελη σταματα σε παρακαλω να προτεινεις παντου τα κομπογιαννιτικα σου κ τα πειραματα που (αμιφιβαλλω αν εσυ ο ιδιος πρωτιστως κανεις στον εαυτο σου, κ αν κανεις ετσι εξηγηται το οτι τελευταια γραφεις αποδιοργανωμενα εντελως). εχω δει κ αλλου π γραφεις σε παιδια με σοβαρες παθησεις οπως διπολικη κ ψυχωση να αλλαξουν δοσολογιες η να παιρνουν κ εξτρα φαρμακα, κ αυτο π κανεις ειναι επιεικως απαραδεκτο. αν εσυ θες να πειραματιζεσαι με τα φαρμακα σου, μαγκια σου κ μπραβο σου, αλλα μην το προτεινεις σε παρακαλω κ σε αλλους, οι οποιοι οχι οτι ειναι χαζοι κ θα ακολουθησουν τις "συμβουλες" σου, αλλα 1 στους 10 μπορει να παρασυρθει. το "παιξε με τις δοσεις" να φανταστω δν το εχουν δει οι μοντερειτορς κ βλεπουν μονο τα γαμοσταυριδια π ριχνουμε ενιοτε μεταξυ μας? κ επισης προκειται για την μητερα της κοπελας, οχι για την ιδια, ελεος! ξερεις καλε μου αν η μητερα της πασχει πχ απο σακχαρωδη διαβητη, αν εχει καρδιαγγειακα προβληματα, αν εχει αυτοανοσο, αν εχει οποιοδηποτε προβλημα υγειας τελοσπαντων, κ ενας απλος "πειραματισμος" οπως προτεινεις μεχρι που μπορει να οδηγησει? σκεψου λιγο πριν γραφεις τετοια σε παρακαλω! υπαρχουν κ παραμετροι π δν γνωριζουμε!


Χριστινακι, αυτο π εχω να σου προτεινω ως ατομο με διπολικη κι εγω ειναι να εχει η μητερα σου καλη συνεργασια με το γιατρο! να υπαρχει εμπιστοσυνη κ ειλικρινεια, ωστε να κρινει ο γιατρος σωστα κ να υπαρχει η καταλληλη αντιμετωπιση! Μιλησε στο γιατρο για το πως νιωθει η μητερα σου, αυτος θα σας καθοδηγησει! Επισης μιας κ εισαι κ εσυ διπολικη οπως γραφεις, καλο ειναι να εισαι κοντα στη μητερα σου κ να στηριζετε η μια την αλλη!  :Smile:

----------

